# Dirty Jobs Cancelled



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess Mike ran out of jobs.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/21/dirty-jobs-cancelle/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Too bad. I always liked his humor and the way he interacted with his crew, making them more than just behind the fourth wall "staff" and gave all the people he worked with on the jobs a lot of respect.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll admit the show seemed to have run out of ideas a few years ago, but once you've been in the sewer, where do you go from there? Mr. Rowe did an excellent job and the whole team deserves praise.

Many people don't know that _Dirty Jobs_ revolutionized HD programming. At a time when HD cameras were routinely over $10,000, they bought cheap HD camcorders (far under $1000) and put them in dangerous situations when needed. The video wasn't as good but the shots worked remarkably well.

Today we have GoPro and other cheap, rugged cameras... thanks to _Dirty Jobs._

Only upside to this news: No possibility of a sequel to the episode where Barsky gets waxed.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Dirty Jobs was one of the few "reality" shows I ever watched and I was addicted. His sense of humor, the jobs, etc. I learned things while laughing my rear off. 

Good point Stuart. Because of Dirty Jobs and the GoPro most everyone has their own show now. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

So Discovery cans shows like American Chopper and Dirty Jobs but keeps a tired and worn out Mythbusters?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Personally, I think Chopper was worn out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I'll admit the show seemed to have run out of ideas a few years ago, but once you've been in the sewer, where do you go from there? Mr. Rowe did an excellent job and the whole team deserves praise.
> 
> Many people don't know that Dirty Jobs revolutionized HD programming. At a time when HD cameras were routinely over $10,000, they bought cheap HD camcorders (far under $1000) and put them in dangerous situations when needed. The video wasn't as good but the shots worked remarkably well.
> 
> ...


Very true. When Amazing Race was still SD, I was thinking, if they could get HD cameras in sewers and on crabbing boats, why not on a show like TAR.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> So Discovery cans shows like American Chopper and Dirty Jobs but keeps a tired and worn out Mythbusters?


I wouldn't call MythBusters "tired and worn out". Some episodes are "meh" but others are great. They also hold ratings better than Jobs and Chopper so why not keep MythBusters?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't call MythBusters "tired and worn out". Some episodes are "meh" but others are great. They also hold ratings better than Jobs and Chopper so why not keep MythBusters?


just because people watch something does not mean the show is not tired and worn out.

Most of the shows for the last 4 or 5 years have been "meh". When you start to resort to testing things you've seen in the movies, you've run your course. What's next, cartoons? Can Sharks really play the drums while standing on their tail fin? Can a dog throw a fox over an entire mountain range using a sheepherder's cane? Does vanishing cream really make you invisible?


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Im use Mike will be offered a Game show soon ! LOL


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mike is not going far. Looks like he has a show called "Dirty Jobs down under". In any case, Mike will be around FOREVER in reruns. There are about 170 Dirty Job episodes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There were a few episodes of that, but I didn't get the indication that it was a new series.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Most of the shows for the last 4 or 5 years have been "meh". When you start to resort to testing things you've seen in the movies, you've run your course. What's next, cartoons? Can Sharks really play the drums while standing on their tail fin? Can a dog throw a fox over an entire mountain range using a sheepherder's cane? Does vanishing cream really make you invisible?


I completely disagree. Their Thanksgiving episode was excellent.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> Mike is not going far. Looks like he has a show called "Dirty Jobs down under". In any case, Mike will be around FOREVER in reruns. There are about 170 Dirty Job episodes.


Dirty Jobs Down Under was a short mini-series that aired a couple of months ago. It was a one time deal and it's done.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RunnerFL" said:


> I completely disagree. Their Thanksgiving episode was excellent.


Yeah, but from an explosion standpoint,I don't think anything compares to cement truck in I believe season 2 

Be sure to checkout the web video from the Thanksgiving episode. Can you cook a lasagna in a dishwasher?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

lwilli201 said:


> Mike is not going far. Looks like he has a show called "Dirty Jobs down under". In any case, Mike will be around FOREVER in reruns. There are about 170 Dirty Job episodes.


Not to mention his Ford commercials.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Or all the voice over work like Deadliest Catch.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> Or all the voice over work like Deadliest Catch.


Yeah, he's not going to starve. That's for sure!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not to mention his foundation.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I guess Mike ran out of jobs.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/21/dirty-jobs-cancelle/?hpt=hp_t3


That's to bad. It was educational in a way.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RAD said:


> Or all the voice over work like Deadliest Catch.


And Brawny towels with his parents.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Not to mention his Ford commercials.


The dirtiest job he's done...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I completely disagree. Their Thanksgiving episode was excellent.


:sleeping: :new_sleep


----------



## Kung (Nov 24, 2012)

Probably making enough money from Ford as well; he'll do just fine w/o Dirty Jobs, I'm sure.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

fluffybear said:


> just because people watch something does not mean the show is not tired and worn out.
> 
> Most of the shows for the last 4 or 5 years have been "meh". When you start to resort to testing things you've seen in the movies, you've run your course. What's next, cartoons? Can Sharks really play the drums while standing on their tail fin? Can a dog throw a fox over an entire mountain range using a sheepherder's cane? Does vanishing cream really make you invisible?


The movie myths and alot of others are straight from the forum and were in high demand/request.
Just because you dont like movie myths does not indicate they were out of ideas.


----------



## jlop (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess in this economy even dirty jobs aren't a sure thing


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

i remember Mike saying that he was given a choice by Discovery on whether to do Dirty Jobs and the Voice over for Deadliest Catch or be on-air on Deadliest Catch and of course he chose the former.

That was two years ago (or three). 

Seen the Mythbusters crew in a Chevy commercial?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If that's the case, he made the right decision. There shouldn't be an on camera host for Deadliest Catch, just for After.


----------



## V'ger (Oct 4, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> If that's the case, he made the right decision. There shouldn't be an on camera host for Deadliest Catch, just for After.


I thought it was the president of Discovery throwing his weight around, to show Mike who was boss. Wouldn't be surprised if that was the reason for the cancellation.


----------

